# Isthere a booking fee to make a Worldmark reservation?



## anniemac (Jul 22, 2011)

I should be able to find this somewhere, but is there a booking fee to make a points reservation with Worldmark?   Thanks!


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 22, 2011)

If you are a WorldMark owner, there is no fee to make a reservation.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 22, 2011)

1. The on-line system will not "borrow" a housekeeping token from next year, if you don't have a current year token available (it will borrow the points but not the token) it will ask you for a credit card to purchase one. You the have to call in and have them reverse the transaction and manually use the borrowed token from next years allocation.

2. If the locality charges a TOT {Transit Occupancy Tax} that is assessed at the time of reservation and must be paid.


WM has a very flexible cancellation policy, the longest being 30 days for 7 day reservations made up to 13 months in advance. Any charges assessed at the time of reservation are fully refundable up to the time the reservation can be cancelled.

I am sitting on two consecutive weeks for August 2012, in both cases I was charged a Houskeeping charge. Once I decide which one I am going to keep (pending publishing of 2012 school starting dates) I will call to have the 2012 allocation Housekeeping token applied to the reservation.


----------



## anniemac (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks - I am an owner and couldn't remember paying one last year when I booked a few days, but wasn't sure.   Thanks for the reminder!


----------

